# Windows 8 steht als 90-Tage Testversion bereit



## HairforceOne (16. August 2012)

Vorab: Das hier ist meine erste User-News und ich hoffe mal, dass ich da alles richtig mache...

*Windows 8 steht als 90-Tage Testversion bereit*

Seit heute Abend wohl steht im *MSDN Evaluation Center* die Testversion für MS Windows 8 bereit.

Die Finale Version wurde ja bereits für Abonnenten von MSDN/Dreamspark und TechNet freigegeben und steht bei denen zur Verfügung. Nun aber ist es auch für Non-Abonnenten Möglich auf den Geschmack von Windows 8 zu kommen in dem sie die Testversion herunterladen.

Zum Download bereit stehen eine Windows 8 32-bit Version sowie eine 64-bit Version. Anzumerken ist dabei, dass es sich um die Enterprise Edition handelt, welche somit also alle Features beinhaltet, die es in Windows 8 bis jetzt gibt.

Downloaden kann man die Versionen in oben genannte Auflösungen als ISO-Datei in eigentlich allen "Haupt"-Sprachen.

Auf der englischen Seite (Link unten) ist ebenfalls noch angemerkt, dass es für diese Testversion allerdings keinen technischen Support gibt. Ebenfalls ist es nicht Möglich die Testversion später per Upgrade in eine Vollversion umzuwandeln. Dies geht nur über Deinstallation und kauf einer richtigen Windows 8 Vollversion.

Da ich nun nicht alles auf Englisch übersetzen will gebe ich hier auch einmal die "Dinge, die ihr wissen solltet, bevor ihr startet" im Englischen Original:



The evaluation edition will expire and cannot be upgraded.
To  upgrade, the evaluation must be uninstalled and a non-evaluation  version of Windows must be re-installed from your original installation  media.
Consider running the evaluation edition in a virtual environment  or installing on a separate hard drive or partition. The will allow you  to upgrade your original Windows installation to Windows 8.
During registration (required) you must login with a Microsoft account and provide your name, e-mail address and country.
You are required to activate the product online within 10 days after installing.
Once  the evaluation is installed, you cannot upgrade. To revert to a  previous version of Windows, you must do a clean install from your  original installation media.

Windows 8 wird mit den selben Systemvoraussetzungen wie Windows 7 laufen:

*Prozessor:* 1 GhZ oder Schneller
*Ram: *1 Gb (32-bit Systeme) oder 2 Gb (64-bit Systeme)
*Fesplatte: *20Gb freier Festplattenspeicher
*Grafik: *Microsoft Direct X9 kompatible Grafikkarte mit WDDM Treiber

_________________________________________________________________________________________

*Eigene Meinung:
*Um Windows 8 gibt es ja viele Kritische Stimmen, während Microsoft es als "absolute Veränderung" anpreist sehen viele Nutzer und Kritiker diese Veränderungen als negativ an. Allem voran geht es dabei um das 'Weglassen' der Klassischen Desktop Oberfläche. Früher war es noch Möglich diese per einigen Änderungen direkt aufzurufen, aber selbst das ist nun nicht mehr möglich, sodass mit mit der "Windows 8"-Oberfläche starten muss. (Vor einigen Wochen noch Metro)

Ich gehöre zu den Personen die das alles eher als 'schlecht' ansehen. Windows 8 hat einige wirkliche gute Neuerungen (z. B. die schnelleren Kopiervorgänge). Die Problematik wird einfach aber die Optimierung für Touch-Geräte sein. Und ich persönlich will, wenn ich vor meinem Heim-Computer sitze über Tastatur und Maus alles steuern und nicht gleichzeitig mit meinen fettigen Fingern auf dem Bildschirm herumdrücken, vor allem nicht bei spielen oder Anwendungen.

Ich werde mir Windows 8 nicht holen, und bei Windows 7 bleiben. Zumindest solange, wie es keine Desktop Optimierung gibt. Aus meiner Sicht ist Windows 8 (in gewisser Weise) ein großer Rückschritt für alle Desktop Nutzer.


*Quelle:* Download Windows 8 Enterprise Evaluation
*Quelle:* Windows 8 steht als 90-Tage-Testversion zum Download bereit

_____________________________________

Ich hoffe meine erste User-News fällt doch irgendwie in die 'Richtlinien' und ist auf eine gewisse Weise interessant. Für Kritik bin ich gerne offen und nehme diese auch an, wenn sie denn auch vernünftig geschrieben ist. 
Ich würde das Englische auch gerne ins Deutsche übersetzen, da ich aber nun seit einigen Jahren kein Englisch mehr hatte, bin ich ein wenig... eingerostet. Falls es wer für mich übernehmen will, kann er mich gerne benachrichtigen!

Grüße
Razr255


----------



## ich111 (16. August 2012)

Sehr schöne News

Windows 8 wird aber keine Schreibzyklen meiner SSD verbauchen


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2012)

Hat das Ding dann auch den Windows Store, von dem Leute wie Gabe Newell reden wenn sie meinen es wird die PC Markt ruinieren?


----------



## HairforceOne (16. August 2012)

So wie ich es der Seite entnehme, hat es wohl so ziemlich alles, was man bekommen kann. Somit auch den Windows Store. Auf der Seite ist nämlich auch darauf hingewiesen, dass es möglich ist Visual Studio 2012 herunterzuladen, damit man bereits Windows 8-Apps programmieren kann.

Da dies möglich ist, denke ich ebenfalls, dass es Möglich ist auf den Windows Store zuzugreifen.

Quelle dafür findet ihr auch wieder oben.

Direkter Link zur Downloadseite von Visual Studios 2012:
Downloads für die Entwicklung von Apps im Metro-Stil


----------



## Panto (16. August 2012)

ne, danke.


----------



## eagle*23* (16. August 2012)

Schön geschrieben und noch ein Grund mehr nicht einmal die Testversion zu installieren.


----------



## kingkoolkris (16. August 2012)

kann man diese kack-oberfläche da echt nicht ausschalten? hab win8 enterprise über unsern msdn-account gezogen, aber auf gut glück will ich das auch nicht installiern...


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

kingkoolkris schrieb:


> kann man diese kack-oberfläche da echt nicht ausschalten? hab win8 enterprise über unsern msdn-account gezogen, aber auf gut glück will ich das auch nicht installiern...



Ja sonst geht ja noch die Welt unter wenn du eine Kachel siehst und der PC explodiert. Mein Gott in jeden Win 8 Thread das selbe rumgeheule. 



Lasst doch hier einfach die Leute diskutieren die sich für win 8 interessieren und nicht nur schlecht machen weil sie keine Kachel mit der Maus klicken können.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2012)

Für MSDNAA (Dreamspark Premium) Abonennten  steht die *Vollversion* am 25.~31. August bereit.


----------



## Kobold (16. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> .
> 
> Lasst doch hier einfach die Leute diskutieren die sich für win 8 interessieren und nicht nur schlecht machen weil sie keine Kachel mit der Maus klicken können.


Seh ich ganz genauso. Nur weil ihr es nicht schafft, eure Verknüpfungen jetzt nicht mehr auf dem Desktop, sondern der "Windows 8"-Oberfläche  abzulegen, muss man nicht ÜBERALL  rumweinen


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2012)

Gute News. Leider nix für mich. Lieber installiere ich wieder Vista in 32bit!


----------



## ChaoZ (16. August 2012)

Kobold schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich ganz genauso. Nur weil ihr es nicht schafft, eure Verknüpfungen jetzt nicht mehr auf dem Desktop, sondern der "Windows 8"-Oberfläche  abzulegen, muss man nicht ÜBERALL  rumweinen



Ganz meine Meinung. 
Meinetwegen kritisiert man Windows 8, kein Problem. Dann aber nicht in jedem diesbezüglichen Thread.


----------



## Tragg0r (16. August 2012)

Hey Leute,

vlt. bisschen OFF-Topic, aber irgendwie passt es doch wieder:

ich würde gerne Windows 8 ausprobieren, bzw. kaufen für mein Macbook Air... und habe auf meinem Desktop PC Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit installiert...
es gibt ja die Möglichkeit bei Amazon ein Upgrade von 7 auf 8 zu kaufen, kann ich das kaufen und dann quasi Windows 8 auf meinem Mac benutzen und Windows 7 weiter am "PC" oder verwelkt nach dem Upgrade Windows 7 und wird damit unbrauchbar?

Danke.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gute News. Leider nix für mich. Lieber installiere ich wieder Vista in 32bit!



Dann mach das und bleib glücklich bis ans Lebensende.


----------



## McClaine (16. August 2012)

ich würds auch nichtmal umsonst testen. Habs noch nicht selber gesehen oder probiert, will ich aber auch garnicht.
Sicherlich wird es einige neue, nützliche Funktionen haben, von denen ich mit Sicherheit noch nichts gelesen habe, will ich aber auch wiederrum nicht...

Warum!? Ohne zum Weinen anfangen zu müssen:
Microsoft will hier so wie es aussieht auf biegen und brechen ein neues System einführen, egal ob es den Usern gefällt oder nicht. Und wenn man die Stimmen so liest, steht es minderstens 65:35 für User, die Windows 8 in der Art und Weise nicht nutzen möchten. Für mich persönlich auch ein Unding, wenn man als Software Entwickler meint, man könne alles machen, ohne Rücksicht auf die Meinung der User.
Microsoft is ne riesen Firma, aber bei aller liebe, lasse ich mir nicht diktieren, wie ich so ein System nutzen kann oder soll. Die Zeiten der Diktatur sind hoffentlich vorbei...

Eine simple Lösung wäre hierbei ganz einfach: Nach Installation, von Start an die Metro Oberfläche, eine kurze Frage ob man diese Touch Eingabe behalten möchte oder zur klassischen Desktop wechseln möchte. Plus in der Systemsteuerung einen Button, mit dem man ganz leicht zwischen den Ansichten wechseln kann - Ganz einfach und nicht zu schwer durchzuführen.
Ihren Apps Wahn kann MS ja auch aufn Desktop anbieten, ich verstehe hier deren Probleme nicht!? 

Also für mich kommt Win8 in dieser Form in keinster Weise auf die Platte, wäre nur Zeitverschwendung für mich. Und solange MS nichts an dieser Diktatur ändert, behelfe ich mir weiterhein der freien Marktwirtschaft bzw "Demokratie"(kann man davon eigentlich noch sprechen in unserem Lande!?) und meide diese.

Windows lebte schon immer von der Zusammenarbeit der User mit Microsoft. Warum diese aber nun mit Füssen getreten werden, nur um auf so vielen Plattformen wie möglich, gleichzeitig, vertreten zu sein, kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen!?
Selbst wenn Microsofts Analysten da anders denken, ich denke MS hat auf lange Sicht weniger Erfolg mit dieser "ich mach was ich will" Methode...


----------



## NetXSR (16. August 2012)

Tragg0r schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> vlt. bisschen OFF-Topic, aber irgendwie passt es doch wieder:
> 
> ...


 

Ich find euch Leutchen so lustig, die sich ein Macbook oder einen iMac kaufen und sich dann Windows drauf installieren ... Wollt ihr nur mit dem Gehäuse posen oder worum gehts da?


----------



## dragonlort (16. August 2012)

Moin
Ich war noch vor ca 2 wochen in ein K&M laden und die hatten Win 8 auf ein PC zum anschauen, da konnte ich noch Zwischen Desktop und App hin und her wechseln.


----------



## exa (16. August 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Gedownloadet können die Versionen in oben genannte Auflösungen als ISO-Dateien in eigentlich allen "Haupt"-Sprachen.


 
Auweia, das geht ja gar nicht. Als wenn schon Denglisch dann doch bitte die "richtigere" Form: "Downloaden kann man die Versionen..." fehlt nur noch dass geschrieben steht "Gedowngeloadet" 
Was ist denn so schwer an "Heruntergeladen werden können die Versionen..."



Razr255 schrieb:


> herunterzuladen, damit man bereits Windows 8-Apps programmieren kann.



Na also, geht doch!

zum Thema: Ja, doch ich glaub ich werd meine Festplatte mal quälen. Ne im Ernst, ich mach mir ein eigenes Bild von der sache, und moser nicht schon vorher rum... Ich mein das ist ne kostenlose Möglichkeit, es 90 Tage zu testen bevor man es erwirbt, und dann wird gejammert? Was denn noch? Nen Cocktail dazu auf der Strandliege vllt?

Einige hier haben wohl schon vergessen, dass man bei Spielen heutzutage gar keine Testversion mehr bekommt, und man Betatester zum Vollpreis ist!


----------



## Falk (16. August 2012)

Ich habe mir gestern abend gleich mal die Testversion installiert (und meine Meinung samt Screenshots in meinem Blog verewigt), und ich muss sagen: auch wenn man zwischen Metro oder Windows 8 UI und Desktop hin und herschalten kann, ist die Umstellung selbst für jemanden, der ansondern eigentlich jedes OS benutzt (bis auf Vista) doch recht heftig. Bin mir wirklich noch nicht sicher, ob ich umstellen werde, dafür müsste es wirklich schneller sein bzw. auf dem Notebook längere Akkulaufzeit bieten.


----------



## HairforceOne (16. August 2012)

> Auweia, das geht ja gar nicht. Als wenn schon Denglisch dann doch bitte  die "richtigere" Form: "Downloaden kann man die Versionen..." fehlt nur  noch dass geschrieben steht "Gedowngeloadet"
> Was ist denn so schwer an "Heruntergeladen werden können die Versionen..."



Danke für die Info habe es gerade geändert. 

Vlt. werde ich mir die Testversion auch herunterladen und schauen wie es darum steht. Aber ich kann mich (denke ich) nicht mit dieser Oberfläche anfreunden. Aus meiner Sicht ist sie einfach viel zu sehr auf Touch als auf Desktop ausgelegt.

Bin dennoch gespannt wie sich Win8 entwickelt, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich war noch vor ca 2 wochen in ein K&M laden und die hatten Win 8 auf ein PC zum anschauen, da konnte ich noch Zwischen Desktop und App hin und her wechseln.


 
Kannst du auch. Aber der Desktop ist nur noch eine App sonst nichts mehr.
Es keinen Start Button mehr. Programme musst du über die Ex-Metro Oberfläche starten. Dann immer als Vollbild.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

Nach ein paar Wochen gibt es eh ein Classic-Menu Tool, sowie es bereits für jedes Windows Desktop-UI Tools gegeben hat. 
Win 8 hat auch noch andere Vorteile als nur die Metrooberfläche


----------



## Tragg0r (16. August 2012)

NetXSR schrieb:


> Ich find euch Leutchen so lustig, die sich ein Macbook oder einen iMac kaufen und sich dann Windows drauf installieren ... Wollt ihr nur mit dem Gehäuse posen oder worum gehts da?


 
Lustig! Ich werde natürlich MAC OS behalten, ich will nur Windows 8 da nebenbei drauf laufen haben zum testen. Will mir meinen Gaming PC mit Windows 7 nicht verhunzen. Nicht das dann da irgendwelche Games unter W8 nicht mehr laufen!

Außerdem habe ich beim Mac wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten die "Touch- Bedienung" von W8 mal zu testen.


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Diktatur und so...



Ganz recht, Microsoft macht enormen Umsatz und auch Gewinn. Darum können sie sich Kabinettstückchen wie Windows 8 auch leisten. Sie sind daran interessiert sich weiterzuentwickeln und vor allem sich von Mitbewerbern stärker abzuheben. Dafür nehmen sie auch in Kauf, dass Leute wie du auf Neuerungen kacken und pöbeln, ihre Meinung würde keinen interessieren. Microsoft wird auch ohne all die Leute weiterleben können, die sich gegen Metro (husthust, ich meine Windows 8...) sträuben. Denn sie erschließen damit einen Markt der stark wächst und vereinheitlichen die User-Experience all ihrer wichtigen Betriebssysteme und der zugehörigen Softwareprodukte. Dass das Prinzip aufgeht sieht man an Apple. 

Sie wollen ihre neue Oberfläche mit aller Kraft durchdrücken um eine größtmögliche Verbreitung zu erlangen, das geht nur wenn man so eine harte Tour fährt. Sie haben es auch _deshalb_ nicht nötig, Windows 8 von Haus aus "weichzuspülen", weil Windows 7 immernoch gern genommen wird und stark verbreitet ist. Ebenso hört dort ja auch der Support nicht gleich morgen auf. Wer also partout keinen Bock auf Windows 8 hat, der soll doch einfach bei Windows 7 bleiben. Wer Lust hat, der muss mit Metro klarkommen. 

Und dieses Gefasel von wegen Diktatur und "mit Füßen getreten werden" - mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. Man kann es auch echt übertreiben.  

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, die Leute haben einfach Spaß dran sich zu beschweren und wenn es was gibt, wogegen man agitieren kann, dann immer ruff da...


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Win 8 hat auch noch andere Vorteile als nur die Metrooberfläche


 
Die Metro Oberfläche ist für mich kein Vorteil.


----------



## HairforceOne (16. August 2012)

Ich kann eigentlich beide Seiten verstehen. Windows 8 ist für mich schon ein "schönes" System. Mir gefällt das Minimalistische und auch die Oberfläche von Windows 8 (diesen Metro-Kram halt^^) gefällt mir schon ganz gut.

Ich zweifele halt nur die Benutzerfreundlichkeit bei Anwendern mit Maus und Tastatur an. Die Oberfläche ist einfach Optimiert für Touchgeräte, welche allerdings noch lange nicht jeder Zuhause hat. Vor allem nicht am Pc. Ich finde die Oberfläche einfach unpraktisch mehr nicht. Und ich finde es schade, dass man sie halt aufgedrückt bekommt.

Wie schon jemand erwähnt hat: Es wäre schön wenn man gefragt wird, was man will. Und dann kann man ja noch immer unten auf dem Dekstop in der Taskleiste einen Button für "metro" hinklatschen.

Das Win8 viele Vorteile hat stimmt allerdings. Bootzeit, Kopierperformance, etc. ist einfach gut und praktisch. Ich bin offen für neues, daran soll es nicht liegen das ich Winows 8 nicht mag. Was mir an Win8 nicht gefällt ist (nicht die Oberfläche oder ähnliches) sondern eher, das man dieses Metro aufgebrummt bekommt.

-> Mir ist auch bewusst das es nicht mehr Metro heißt... Aber ich hab absolut keine Lust immer "Windows-8-Oberfläche" zu schreiben, wie es nun heißt


----------



## ryzen1 (16. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Win 8 hat auch noch andere Vorteile als nur die Metrooberfläche


 
Ich würde die Metrooberfläche nicht konkret als Vorteil bezeichnen :/


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. August 2012)

Ist das jetzt ne Fertige Beta oder die Version die Raus kommt? Ich würds mir ehrlich laden


----------



## Menthe (16. August 2012)

das ist der RTM, also die version die später auf OEM rechnern ist. 

wieso wird eig. überall wo was zu win8 steht behauptet das es den desktop quasi nicht mehr gibt oder man programme von der modern-ui aus starten muss?

das ist kompletter blödsinn, testet ihr mal lieber win8 selber und redet DANN erst darüber....


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. August 2012)

Ich hab grad dicke Interesse an Windows 8  Ich bild mir nämlich meine eigene Meinung nicht wie andere, alles nach Labbern


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

Tragg0r schrieb:


> Lustig! Ich werde natürlich MAC OS behalten, ich will nur Windows 8 da nebenbei drauf laufen haben zum testen. Will mir meinen Gaming PC mit Windows 7 nicht verhunzen. Nicht das dann da irgendwelche Games unter W8 nicht mehr laufen!
> 
> Außerdem habe ich beim Mac wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten die "Touch- Bedienung" von W8 mal zu testen.


 
MAch dir da mal keine Sorgen. Unter win8 laufen alle Titel die auch auf 7 laufen, schlimmstenfalls sogar noch etwas besser


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2012)

Bei der Preview Version gab es zumindest das Problem, dass bei Warcraft 3 z.B. kein Sound verfügbar war aber das kann sich
ja schon geändert haben. Zur Not bauen sie den tollen Windows Kompatibilitäts Modus ein. Der ist ungefähr so, wie wenn man unheilbar an Krebs erkrankt ist und normale Mittel nichts gebracht haben und man dann zu einem Wunderheiler geht, der einen mit 
Hühnchenknochen beschmeisst. Man weiß das es wahrscheinlich nix bringt, aber es bleibt einem auch nix anderes mehr übrig.


----------



## Tragg0r (16. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> MAch dir da mal keine Sorgen. Unter win8 laufen alle Titel die auch auf 7 laufen, schlimmstenfalls sogar noch etwas besser


 
Auch so alte Gammler- Games wie CS 1.6?

Meine eig. Frage ist leider trotzdem nicht beantwortet


----------



## McClaine (16. August 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> .....
> Und dieses Gefasel von wegen Diktatur und  "mit Füßen getreten werden" - mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. Man kann  es auch echt übertreiben.
> 
> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl,  die Leute haben einfach Spaß dran sich zu beschweren und wenn es was  gibt, wogegen man agitieren kann, dann immer ruff da...



Der einzigste der was übertreibt bist wohl du. Anders kann ich mir deine Errektion nicht erklären 

Les nochmal zwischen den Zeilen meines Postes. Kerninhalt war aber, dass *ich* es nicht *ausprobieren *werde, da mir *diese konsequente Art und Weise nicht gefällt*, wie* Microsoft gegen die User arbeitet*.
*Gegen User*, weil die *Mehrheit* es einfach *nicht haben will*, wenn sich ein *Tablet mit dem Desktop OS vermischt* oder einfach weil man sich *nicht umstelle*n möchte, nur weil *Microsoft das haben will*.
Um wieder *auf meine Meinung* zu kommen: *Ich will dieses OS nicht*, weil ich mir *nichts aufzwingen* lassen werde (wie in einer *Diktatur*), Desktop heisst für mich *bequem mit Maus und Tasta*...
und dieses *OS evtl zwangläufig den Grundstein*  für kommende Systeme legen wird - das heisst andere Windowsversionen  bleiben uns eh nicht mehr lange - falls Microsoft mit  diesem umstrittenen System Erfolg hat vorrausgesetzt.

Ich brauchs nicht, ich wills auch nicht testen. Ich finde Desktop soll Desktop bleiben, Mobile Geräte ihr eigenes System erhalten - ansonsten brauch ich mir in 10 Jahren ja keinen Desktop mehr kaufen 

Deshalb verstehe ich auch einige dieser neurotischen Anworten nicht, 
denn wer es testen will soll es doch einfach testen und wer es haben will soll sich es kaufen, aber dann bitte net rummaulen, wenn andere nicht so davon begeistert sind, so wie manche andere hier 




Razr255 schrieb:


> Ich kann eigentlich beide Seiten verstehen.  Windows 8 ist für mich schon ein "schönes" System. Mir gefällt das  Minimalistische und auch die Oberfläche von Windows 8 (diesen Metro-Kram  halt^^) gefällt mir schon ganz gut.
> 
> Ich zweifele halt nur die  Benutzerfreundlichkeit bei Anwendern mit Maus und Tastatur an. Die  Oberfläche ist einfach Optimiert für Touchgeräte, welche allerdings noch  lange nicht jeder Zuhause hat. Vor allem nicht am Pc. Ich finde die  Oberfläche einfach unpraktisch mehr nicht. Und ich finde es schade, dass  man sie halt aufgedrückt bekommt.
> 
> ...


 

So sehe ich das auch  Aber was hilft das ganze schöne, wenns an der Steuerung harpert!? Schön kann ich Vista und Seven auch machen^^
traurig das man selbst wenn gerade nur 2% alles User oder so ein Touchdesktop / whatever haben, sich dann so ein OS aufs Auge drücken lassen muss, aber naja, gibt ja noch andere Windows, zum Glück 
Bin nur gespannt wie sich der Absatz machen wird....


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. August 2012)

Danke für die News, so kann ich die Releaseversion schön an meinem HTPC testen


----------



## Dynamitarde (16. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Der einzigste der was übertreibt bist wohl du. Anders kann ich mir deine Errektion nicht erklären
> 
> Les nochmal zwischen den Zeilen meines Postes. Kerninhalt war aber, dass *ich* es nicht *ausprobieren *werde, da mir *diese konsequente Art und Weise nicht gefällt*, wie* Microsoft gegen die User arbeitet*.
> *Gegen User*, weil die *Mehrheit* es einfach *nicht haben will*, wenn sich ein *Tablet mit dem Desktop OS vermischt* oder einfach weil man sich *nicht umstelle*n möchte, nur weil *Microsoft das haben will*.
> ...


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

Tragg0r schrieb:


> Auch so alte Gammler- Games wie CS 1.6?
> 
> Meine eig. Frage ist leider trotzdem nicht beantwortet


 
Ja klar die sind ja auch 32-bit bzw. 64 wieso sollten die nicht laufen. Nur mit 16-Bit Programmen musst du das win8 nicht füttern, war aber bei win7 auch schon so. Auch wenn ein Vorredner mit der Preview Probleme hatte. Man müsste halt noch wissen welche Preview, welche Treiber oder Hardware. Zwischen der Developer Preview und der Consumer Preview gibt es da schon etliche Unterschiede, gerade was Treiber betrifft. Du kannst auch sämtliche Treiber die du bei deinem Windows 7 OS verwendet hast in Win 8 benutzen. Auch bei einem Netbook welches ich mit der Win 8 consumer preview installiert hate (ein eeepc) war ich überrascht, denn Win 7 hat Netzwerk und Grafiktreiber nicht gefunden, win 8 schon. 
Win 8 ist ja auch nicht ein komplett neu geschriebenes OS und ist als mit win 7 und vista abwärtskompatibel anzusehen.
Ich hab auf win 8 dev preview (mein Gaming-PC) portal 2, css, bf3, dayz (arma) usw. alles wie am schnürrchen am laufen..


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2012)

Wenn Windows 8 ein paar mehr Sachen "Out-of-the-Box" können würde wäre das schon nett. Bei meinem Desktop Rechner ist ein Intel Ethernet Chipsatz verbaut wie er warscheinlich mehrere hundert Million mal im Einsatz ist. Man könnte meinen nach der Windows Installation würde zumindest irgendein generischer Treiber das Ding übernehmen können um zumindest sofort ins Internet zu können. Pustekuchen ich darf meine komische Mainboard CD aus dem Schrank kramen. Hätte man kein zweiten PC um zur Not mit dem den Treiber aus dem Internet zu laden sähe man ziemlich dumm aus. Eigentlich will ich auch keine CD/DVD Laufwerke mehr im Rechner haben, weil die total überflüssig geworden sind bei 100 Mbit Leitungen die man heutzutage günstig bekommt. Also einfach gescheiten Hardware Support anbieten um einfach aus dem Internet dann gleich die neusten zu laden und nicht irgendein alten Scheiss von ner zerkratzen CD installiern zu müssen. Linux schafft das auch und das soll laut Volksmund ja so schrecklichen Treiber Support haben.


----------



## FrozenLayer (16. August 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn Windows 8 ein paar mehr Sachen "Out-of-the-Box" können würde wäre das schon nett.


 Kann es. Insbesondere Modem und Ethernettreiber, aber auch alle anderen Geräte sollen ohne zusätzliche Installationen bereits mit dem ersten Start einsatzbereit sein.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (16. August 2012)

Ich will nicht mal die Testversion


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn Windows 8 ein paar mehr Sachen "Out-of-the-Box" können würde wäre das schon nett. Bei meinem Desktop Rechner ist ein Intel Ethernet Chipsatz verbaut wie er warscheinlich mehrere hundert Million mal im Einsatz ist. Man könnte meinen nach der Windows Installation würde zumindest irgendein generischer Treiber das Ding übernehmen können um zumindest sofort ins Internet zu können. Pustekuchen ich darf meine komische Mainboard CD aus dem Schrank kramen. Hätte man kein zweiten PC um zur Not mit dem den Treiber aus dem Internet zu laden sähe man ziemlich dumm aus. Eigentlich will ich auch keine CD/DVD Laufwerke mehr im Rechner haben, weil die total überflüssig geworden sind bei 100 Mbit Leitungen die man heutzutage günstig bekommt. Also einfach gescheiten Hardware Support anbieten um einfach aus dem Internet dann gleich die neusten zu laden und nicht irgendein alten Scheiss von ner zerkratzen CD installiern zu müssen. Linux schafft das auch und das soll laut Volksmund ja so schrecklichen Treiber Support haben.


 
Welche Win 8 Version hast du den probiert? Die Dev (mit fast keinen Treibern an Board)? Und Win 7 findet den Treiber? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Linux ist dann wieder ein Anderes Thema wobei ich den Rufmord über den Treiber-Support auch nicht nachvollziehen kann. Du kannst ja auch einen USB-Stick verwenden, dann benötigst du kein CD/DVD Laufwerk (Falls dein PC USB-Anschlüsse hat und der Treiber gefunden wird vorausgesetzt)¨



christian345 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht mal die Testversion



Wayne


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2012)

Glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. Windows 7 kann das besagt nicht von daher würde ich mich "für diejenigen die W8 benutzen wollen" freuen, wenn zumindest Ethernet von vornerein funktionieren würde ohne das man etwas installieren muss. Alles andere ist einfach nicht Zeit gemäß.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. Windows 7 kann das besagt nicht von daher würde ich mich "für diejenigen die W8 benutzen wollen" freuen, wenn zumindest Ethernet von vornerein funktionieren würde ohne das man etwas installieren muss. Alles andere ist einfach nicht Zeit gemäß.



Ja ich habe dich wirklich falsch verstanden, sorry. Damit hast du absolut Recht!


----------



## dragonlort (16. August 2012)

Hi Leute
Habe win 8 64bit grade installiert, so jetzt das problem in bios zeigt er mir nur noch 4gb ram an unter Computer 8GB und 3,95Gb verwendet.
was kann ich jetzt machen?


----------



## christian.pitt (16. August 2012)

alle kritiker sollten sich mal diesen link heir anschauen: Windows 8: Die Neuerungen unter der Haube - Golem.de


----------



## 3-way (16. August 2012)

Ich habe Windows 8 Preview Edition und habe einen Desktop sowie einen Start-Button (Dank dem Tool Start8).
Kann nur sagen dass es besser ist als Windows 7 und keine Nachteile hat.

Nur was ich an der 3 Monate Demo nicht verstehe: Kann man diese Version mit einem Windows 8 Original aktivieren wenn es draußen
ist oder muss ich alles zwangsläufig löschen sobald der Zeitraum abgelaufen ist?
Das wäre die wichtige Information die der News noch gefehlt hat.


----------



## christian.pitt (16. August 2012)

nein kann man nicht, musst wohl oder übel neuinstallieren


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

3-way schrieb:


> Ich habe Windows 8 Preview Edition und habe einen Desktop sowie einen Start-Button (Dank dem Tool Start8).



In der Preview konntest du den Startbutton auch noch aktivieren. Das geht jetzt aber nicht mehr.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> In der Preview konntest du den Startbutton auch noch aktivieren. Das geht jetzt aber nicht mehr.



noch nicht


----------



## Saudumm (16. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du auch. Aber der Desktop ist nur noch eine App sonst nichts mehr.
> Es keinen Start Button mehr. Programme musst du über die Ex-Metro Oberfläche starten. Dann immer als Vollbild.


 
Falsch. Über den Desktop können sämtliche Nicht-Windows8-Metro-Apps-Programme-etc immer noch ganz normal gestartet werden. Selbst wenn man die Verknüpfung als Kachel anlegt. Hier wird dann eben zum Desktop gewechselt und das Programm ausgeführt. Wie bisher eben auch.
Im Grunde genommen ersetzt die Kacheloberfläche das Startmenü (ist glaube ich selbst in der Ordnerstruktur noch als solches hinterlegt). Man kann sich selbst alle Verknüpfungen in der Oberfläche anlegen wie man will.
Auch die Suche ist noch genauso enthalten, wie im Win7 Startmenü, nur etwas verbessert. Win-Taste drücken (falls man aufm Desktop ist) und dann einfach in der Kacheloberfläche drauf lostippen. Schon geht die Suche los.

Ich bin bisher verdammt zufrieden damit. Die Änderungen sind sinnvoll, über das Kacheldingens kann man streiten (auch wenn es sich mit Maus und Tastatur sehr gut bedienen lässt!) und das ganze System macht einen verdammt stabilen Eindruck. Jetzt wird erstmal die Gaming-Performance getestet (da Nvidia und AMD bereits kompatible Treiber anbieten).

Daumen hoch, Microsoft! 

(P.S. ich kann die ganzen Hater absolut nicht verstehen. Gerade die, die es noch nicht einmal selbst ausprobiert haben. Aber bei Vista damals war es das selbe. Jeder hat nur gelästert, ich selbst hatte 0 Probleme mit dem OS. Den Nörglern kann ich nur raten, die Testversion auszuprobieren, wenn MS sie schon anbietet.)


----------



## der_yappi (16. August 2012)

Bei Windows8 kommts mir persönlich wie in folgender Situation vor:
Ein Autohersteller hat ein Super Fahrwerk, einen geilen und sparsamen aber dennoch starken Motor entwickelt.
Das allerdings in eine (ACHTUNG: Meine Meinung) absolut hässliche Karosserie (TIFKAM = The Interface Formerly Known As Metro) gepresst die auch im Innenraum nicht gerade gut designed ist. Pedale auf der Linken, Lenker auf der Beifahrerseite und die Instrumente im Kofferraum.

Für mich ergibt sich also fogende Meinung:
Ich warte einfach ab - die zwei Previews haben sich aber (optisch) negativ im Gehirn festgesetzt...
Und damit bin ich nicht der einzige)


Auch interessant:
Windows 8: It's Almost Not Terrible - YouTube


----------



## Verminaard (16. August 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> alle kritiker sollten sich mal diesen link heir anschauen: Windows 8: Die Neuerungen unter der Haube - Golem.de


 
Win8 hat Kacheln, alle anderen Argumente sind irrelevant.
Nieder mit dem Fortschritt!
Ein Dekstoppc darf blos mit Keyboard und Tastatur bedient werden, auch wenn das Kachelzeugs auch damit bedient werden kann, egal!
Microsoft ist doof!
WinXP ist sowieso das Beste!

Achtung, dieser Post kann Spuren von Ironie und Sarkasmus enthalten, lesen auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## McClaine (16. August 2012)

traurig nur das eigene Meinungen mit "Hater" getue usw abgestempel werden. Wenns jemanden denn so gefällt-wunderbar, aber dann doch bitte sachlich bleiben und nicht andere dumm anlabern.
Schlimmer als im Kindergarten hier, echt war.

ich sehe zum einen keinen großen Vorteil von Seven aufs Achter zu wechseln, zum anderen schreckt mich ganz klar diese Tablet Touch Geschichte erheblich ab.

Komments ala "noch nie gesehen und trotzdem jammern" sind daher völlig unangebracht.


----------



## RaZZ (17. August 2012)

So will mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Habe gestern innerhalb von 10 Minuten Windows 8 komplett installiert gehabt (bis auf 2-3 Treiber).

Es läuft butterweich, mann muss es sehen damit man es versteht. Die Bedienung ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn man noch nie ein Tablet oder Smartphone benutzt hat.  Ich habe keine Probleme damit und will es auch nicht mehr missen.

Es ist schlicht und Funktionell und dass soll mir ein Betriebssystem auch bieten. Windows7 Programme funktionieren Tadellos einzige Steam musste ich auf Win7 Kompatilität stellen damit die Friendlist funktioniert.
Der Start ist ein Traum ich könnte schwören dass er schneller Startet mit der SSD als bei Windows 7.
Im Store ist leider noch nicht wirklich viel vorhanden.  Aber ich bin sicher das kommt schon noch.  

Alles in allem, Respekt Microsoft.  Ihr habt es Geschafft.  Und mich Überzeugt.

Jetzt mal ne Frage :  Was kostet Windows 7 ?


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> traurig nur das eigene Meinungen mit "Hater" getue usw abgestempel werden. Wenns jemanden denn so gefällt-wunderbar, aber dann doch bitte sachlich bleiben und nicht andere dumm anlabern.
> Schlimmer als im Kindergarten hier, echt war.
> 
> ich sehe zum einen keinen großen Vorteil von Seven aufs Achter zu wechseln, zum anderen schreckt mich ganz klar diese Tablet Touch Geschichte erheblich ab.
> ...


 
Das man sachlich sein sollte, dem stimme ich dir zu. Dass du keinen Vorteil für dich erkennst mag sein, aber es gibt entsprechende Vorteile auch in der Performance, Datensicherheit und Bootzeit.
Komments a la noch nie geseh und tortzdem jammern sind insofern schon angebracht, weil ich auch nicht sage "mit diesem Porsche fährt es sich ganz schlecht" wenn ich nie mit diesem gefahren bin. Solche Statments kann ich einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Ausserdem nervt es wenn einfach 3 -4 Wörter Posts a la "win 8 ist doof ich will vista" den ganzen Thread zu spammen. Wer win8 ohnehin schon ******** findet soll doch die win8-threads einfach ignorieren und nicht zuspammen. Es interessiert keinen ob jetzt userx win 8 nicht mag oder ob er es mag. Wenn jemand das unbedingt kund tun muss, dass er es ******** findet kann er ja einen Poll / Umfrage erstellen.


----------



## TankCommander (17. August 2012)

Windows 8 kann ich mir ganz gut auf einem Notebook oder Netbook vorstellen, aber auf einem Desktop nicht.  
Ich hatte eine Testversion laufen, die Umstellung von einem Windows Vorgänger auf Windows 8 ist schon enorm, und gewöhnungsbedürftig.  

Ich bin *für mich* zum Entschluss gekommen: Mobile Geräte "Ja" Desktop "Nein". 

In Zeiten einer SSD und Leistungsstarker Hardware (Desktop) am Markt, sehe ich die genannten Vorteile von Win8 eher als netten Effekt.  
Vorerst wird Win7 meine Desktop Oberfläche weiterhin ausschmücken dürfen


----------



## Zulkrosh (17. August 2012)

Was mich interessieren würde, kann man ein Kinect/Fernbedienung anschließen und das damit vernünftig als Media-PP bedienen?
Diese Kachel Oberfläche würde sich doch super für Media-PCs eignen.

Was ich bei der ganzen Kritik nicht kapiere, im Grunde ersetzt diese Metro Oberfläche doch nur den Desktop, also man kann doch Programme und Ordner als Kachel in die Oberfläche mit einbinden oder nicht?
Ist doch auch nichts anderes als der klassische Desktop, nur mit anderem Design das mehr Richtung Handybedienung geht.

Wenn ich ja nicht so faul wäre, würde ich mir des doch glatt mal installieren.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2012)

Zulkrosh schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, kann man ein Kinect/Fernbedienung anschließen und das damit vernünftig als Media-PP bedienen?
> Diese Kachel Oberfläche würde sich doch super für Media-PCs eignen.
> 
> Was ich bei der ganzen Kritik nicht kapiere, im Grunde ersetzt diese Metro Oberfläche doch nur den Desktop, also man kann doch Programme und Ordner als Kachel in die Oberfläche mit einbinden oder nicht?
> ...


 
Ja du kannst praktisch alles als Kachel in die Oberfläche einbinden. Den klassischen Desktop hat man ja weiterhin auch, nur das scheiss klassische Startmenu nicht.
ich denke mal die neue XBOX wird auch im Metro Stil 'gesegnet' werden 

p.s. Fauler sack


----------



## HaCKEr (17. August 2012)

Windows 8 wird das neue Vista  Kein Geld der Welt bringt mich dazu das zu installieren.


----------



## McClaine (17. August 2012)

@Kühl. danke, mit dieser Art von nörglern hast du /ihr natürlich recht.
aber ich finde ich zB habe auch Recht- eben aus dem Grund weil ich nicht einfach nur schreibe, win8 is kacke sondern angebe warum ich es nicht brauche 


das mit steam Kompatibilität is auch schon wieder so ein ding.
Normal könnte man meinen das Achter baut auf dem 7er auf, somit sollte es ja nichts geben.
Aber anscheinend dann doch wieder nicht.

ich denke ich seh es mir an, aber glücklich werde ich damit wohl nicht wenn es sich nicht angenehm wie das 7 steuern lässt.


----------



## Niza (17. August 2012)

Schöne News
Ist doch schön das es eine Win 8 90 Tage Testversion gibt
So kann man es endlich mal testen
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Razr255 schrieb:


> Da ich nun nicht alles auf Englisch übersetzen will gebe ich hier auch einmal die "Dinge, die ihr wissen solltet, bevor ihr startet" im Englischen Original:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast de das mal durch den Google Übersetzer gejagt ?
Dann kommt folgendes raus :

Die Evaluation Edition verfallen und können nicht aktualisiert werden.

Um ein Upgrade, muss die Auswertung deinstalliert und ein Nicht-Evaluierungsversion von Windows muss von Ihrem ursprünglichen Installationsmedium neu installiert werden.

Erwägung ziehen, die Evaluation Edition in einer virtuellen Umgebung oder die Installation auf einer separaten Festplatte oder Partition. Das ermöglicht es Ihnen, Ihre ursprünglichen Windows-Installation auf Windows 8 upgraden.

Bei der Anmeldung (erforderlich) müssen Sie mit einem Microsoft-Konto anmelden und Ihren Namen, Ihre E-Mail-Adresse und Land.

Sie sind verpflichtet, das Produkt online innerhalb von 10 Tagen nach der Installation aktivieren.

Sobald die Auswertung installiert ist, können Sie nicht aktualisieren. Um zu einer vorherigen Version von Windows wiederherzustellen, müssen Sie eine Neuinstallation von der Original-Installations-Medien zu tun.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Verstehe ich das richtig man muss sich registrieren für Win 8 ?



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Saudumm (17. August 2012)

RaZZ schrieb:


> einzige Steam musste ich auf Win7 Kompatilität stellen damit die Friendlist funktioniert.


 
Was hat bei dir da nicht funktioniert? ich habe Steam ganz normal installiert und die Friendlist funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. August 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig man muss sich registrieren für Win 8 ?


 
Du musst dich registrieren, wenn du diese Windows 8 Enterprise-Edition von der offiziellen MS-Seite herunterladen möchtest. In Windows 8 selbst gibt es soweit ich weiß weder Registrierungs- noch Anmeldungszwang.


----------



## RaZZ (17. August 2012)

naja sobald ich auf die freindslist unten links angeklickt habe wollte er ne App für diesen Link haben WTF..



AHJA  ICH HABE NEN FLIPPER IM STORE ENDDECKT  SAUGEIL   ENDLICH WIEDER EIN GEILER FLIPPER AM PC


----------



## VoodooChile (17. August 2012)

wird wohl wieder so ein sinnlossystem wie Vista das nur durch vorinstallation auf neuen rechnern unter die leute zu bringen ist... und die poweruser warten auf windows 9


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2012)

VoodooChile schrieb:


> wird wohl wieder so ein sinnlossystem wie Vista das nur durch vorinstallation auf neuen rechnern unter die leute zu bringen ist... und die poweruser warten auf windows 9



Die poweruser biegen sich win8 meinetwegen mit 3rd-Party tools zu Recht und geniessen die Performanceschübe im Gegensatz zu Win 7  *duckundweg*


----------



## TankCommander (17. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Die poweruser biegen sich win8 meinetwegen mit 3rd-Party tools zu Recht und geniessen die Performanceschübe im Gegensatz zu Win 7  *duckundweg*



Performanceschübe: 2 fps mehr wenn überhaupt, und 3 Sekunden kurzere bootzeiten. Omg.
Ich würde eher sagen das Poweruser Win8 meiden, und weiterhin mit xp arbeiten.


----------



## christian.pitt (17. August 2012)

das glaub ich eher nicht, siehe (wieder) Windows 8: Die Neuerungen unter der Haube - Golem.de


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2012)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Performanceschübe: 2 fps mehr wenn überhaupt, und 3 Sekunden kurzere bootzeiten. Omg.
> Ich würde eher sagen das Poweruser Win8 meiden, und weiterhin mit xp arbeiten.


eher weniger  lies dich dochmal schlau...


----------



## Memphys (18. August 2012)

Er hat aber recht, Win 8 bootet mit Vanilla-UEFI nur 2-3 Sekunden schneller als Win7 und wenn man das UEFI moddet ist Win7 sicherlich genauso schnell.


----------



## McClaine (18. August 2012)

habs mir gestern auch mal durchgelesen und der fanatische Optimismus bleibt trotzdem aus 

das ding ist und bleibt eine Entwicklung für mobile Geräte, geradezu alles ist darauf ausgelegt. deshalb versteh ich immer noch nicht was das am Desktop verloren hat?

Der Pc kann also Wochen am Stück in nem stand by verweilen? man braucht keine neustarts mehr und der boot ist satte 3Sekunden schneller? - wow!


----------



## CyLord (18. August 2012)

Ich habe das diese Nacht mal als VM getestet. Die Gefühle sind sehr gemischt. Die Handhabung für einen Administrator ist echt schwierig. Dateimanagement ist auch so eine Sache, wenn man da nicht Eingriffe tätigt. Ich kann mich damit leider nicht anfreunden. Die Masse von Leuten, die den PC nutzen, die möchten vernünftig mit einem PC arbeiten. Der Höhepunkt ist sicherlich, wenn man aus dem ,,Start" den Explorer startet. Das ist wirklich grauenhaft. Einiges ist echt nicht überlegt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. August 2012)

Ich seh hier viele Leutz sich beschweren wegen der Metro Oberfläche und Manche behaupten diese kann man nicht abschalten oder überspringen.. 

Das Tool "Classic Shell" geht nach wie vor... Metro Skip, Und Klassisches Start Menu ala XP/Vista/Seven... Es gibt soviel Möglichkeiten das am Ende das Windows 8 wie das Windows 7 aussieht.
Man kann auch die Benutzerkontosteuerung ausschalten und kein eines Programm wird dafürber Meckern.


----------



## McClaine (18. August 2012)

der einzigste Grund warum win8 so anders und schwerer am Desktop zu handeln is, ist ja weils für mobile Geräte entwickelt wurde.
ich verstehe es wirklich nicht.
für mich wäre ein Windows acht, eine Version für pc, die andere für mobile Geräte, das perfekte Ergebnis - mit den Vorzügen die es hat mit besserem handling natürlich...


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> der einzigste Grund warum win8 so anders und schwerer am Desktop zu handeln is, ist ja weils für mobile Geräte entwickelt wurde.
> ich verstehe es wirklich nicht.
> für mich wäre ein Windows acht, eine Version für pc, die andere für mobile Geräte, das perfekte Ergebnis - mit den Vorzügen die es hat mit besserem handling natürlich...


 

Das stimmt.. Hätten eine Desktop Version und eine Touch/Tablet Version Rausbringen können... Soviele Änderungen für eine Extra Desktop Version müssen sie garnicht machen..


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. August 2012)

Ich muss zugeben Tablet- äh Windoof 8 hat mich sogar mehr oder weniger überzeugt. Habs jetzt seit gut ner Stunde als Zweit-OS drauf und bin sehr positiv überrascht, mal schauen was ich nach längerer Nutzung sage aber ich muss zugeben das auch Metro gar nicht mal so schlecht ist  Und die Multi-Monitor Unterstützung ist sogar extrem gut, da kann Windows 7 absolut nicht mithalten.


----------



## negert (18. August 2012)

Ich hatte heute die gelegenheit, Win8 in der Firma auf der grossen Touchscreen-Leinwand zu testen und ich muss zugeben, dass die Bedienung erheblich leichter ist, als mit nem Win7 oder gar XP Rechner.

Zusammen mit Windows Phone könnte das echt ne interessante Storry werden. Mal schaun überzeugt bin ich noch nicht 100%ig aber besser als sein Ruf ist Win8 momentan allemal


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. August 2012)

Ich werde mir das mal die Tage runterladen und dann auf meinem Laptop installieren, da verspreche ich mir mehr von als auf meinem Desktop.

Ich finde Windows bringt einige wichtige Neuerungen, doch die Metro Oberfläche ist mehr schlecht als Recht, deswegen sehen die kein Geld von mir ehe es eine Option gibt die klassische Windows 7 Oberfläche wieder zu aktivieren. Ich gehe aber fest davon aus dass das mit einem der kommenden Service Packs erledigt wird, und dann könnte ich in Versuchung kommen zu upgraden.

Nicht ungerade, UPGRADE liebes Autocorrect... Blödes iPad


----------



## TankCommander (18. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> eher weniger  lies dich dochmal schlau...


 
Das habe ich schon lange gemacht.....ich hatte es auch hier laufen. 

Die schnellere Bootzeit ist auf einer SSD uninteressant, die 2-3 FPS mehr Leistung in Zeiten einer Highend Grafikkarte uninteressant. Alle 4-6 Monaten kommen neue Grafikkarten auf den Markt mit mehr Leistung. 
Des wegen hatte ich auch geschrieben das ich Win8 eher auf Mobilen Geräten sehe.

 Denke wer ein sauberes Win7 auf dem Desktop laufen hat, soll sich das Geld sparen. 
Mein 24 Zoll LG LED Flatron ist kein Handydisplay. 

Das soll aber nicht bedeuten das ich früher oder später event. doch Win8 auf einer größeren SSD am Start haben werde.


----------



## Bambusbar (18. August 2012)

Mt Classic Shell und nem automatischen Metro-Skip beim Boot is das schon interessant.
Ich bin wirklich verlockt, mir Win8 auf meine SSD zu knallen und  real zu testen und nicht nur virtuell.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. August 2012)

Kann mir wer helfen irgendwie bootet mein stick nicht wenn ich Windows 8 installieren will . Er überspringt dann praktisch den stick und bootet normal von der Platte obwohl ich den unter dem Boot Menu ausgewählt habe. Der Stick ist richtig eingestellt. Mit win 7 klappt alles o.o



//EDIT: Erledigt  win 8 ist drauf und ich bin Begeistert irgendwie  (Kein Witz) Das bleibt erstmal drauf bis ich mir win8 kaufe


----------



## Spone (19. August 2012)

nachdem die beta schon etwas länger auf meinem htpc läuft werde ich heute mal die version drauf machen, ich hoffe jetzt klappt es dann endlich mit der dts-hd soundausgabe bzw allgemein über hdmi
was metro angeht mal schauen in wie fern es noch verbessert wurde, bisher war die steuerung der apps mit maus und tastatur eher gewöhnungsbedürftig, lediglich den metrobrowser habe ich regelmäßig verwendet da er meiner meinung nach perfekt zum surfen am fernseher geeignet ist

naja ich bin gespannt aber alleine aufgrund der höheren geschwindigkeit und wp8/surface werde ich es mir für den htpc holen, an meinem spielerechner bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob win7 draufbleibt oder ich dort auch zu windows 8 wechseln werde


----------



## Maurius (20. August 2012)

Wer brau Windoof???

Ich liebe mein Ubuntu 12.04 LTS


----------



## RG Now66 (20. August 2012)

Maurius schrieb:
			
		

> Wer brau Windoof???
> 
> Ich liebe mein Ubuntu 12.04 LTS



Genau meine Meinung 

Naja zum gaming werde ich zwar weiter hin win7 verwenden. (win8 hat mich nicht überzeugt)


----------



## kühlprofi (20. August 2012)

Maurius schrieb:


> Wer brau Windoof???
> 
> Ich liebe mein Ubuntu 12.04 LTS


 
Mehr als Linux

Im Bezug auf Unity und Metro sind sich diese zwei OS doch schonmal etwas ähnlicher geworden


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. August 2012)

Maurius schrieb:


> Wer brau Windoof???
> 
> Ich liebe mein Ubuntu 12.04 LTS


 Ich glaube du bist im falschen Bereich, Linux ist eine Etage tiefer


----------



## McClaine (21. August 2012)

Lol, hab paar Seiten vorher geschrieben, das minderstens 65:35 User Win 8 nicht haben wollen, hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...90-tage-testversion-bereit-2.html#post4478945


Man vergleiche das mit dieser Umfrage hier_ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/232743-eure-meinung-zu-windows-8-a.html

Also entweder bin ich Hellseher oder es ist wirklich so das 65% keinen Bock auf diesen Hybriden haben


----------



## FrozenLayer (21. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Lol, hab paar Seiten vorher geschrieben, das minderstens 65:35 User Win 8 nicht haben wollen, hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...90-tage-testversion-bereit-2.html#post4478945
> 
> 
> Man vergleiche das mit dieser Umfrage hier_ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/232743-eure-meinung-zu-windows-8-a.html
> ...


 
Jo, von ca. 10% der Nutzer (in diesem Forum, also nicht repräsentativ) haben (noch) 65% kein Bock drauf, dem Rest ist das sowas von scheißegal xD


----------



## kühlprofi (21. August 2012)

Als ob man von PCGH auf den Rest der Welt schliessen könnte. Ich kann auch sagen von der IT-Abteilung in unserer Firma würde es sich jeder sofort installieren - also alle wollen es


----------



## RainbowCrash (21. August 2012)

Ich behaupte auch einfach mal das es daran liegt: Metro -> Müll. Schubladendenken halt. Wirklich ausprobiert wirds nur n Bruchteil haben.


----------



## McClaine (21. August 2012)

ich geb ja zu das ich es (noch) nicht ausprobiert habe und tendiere eher dazu es auch nicht zu machen. Ich versteh nicht was darun falsch sein soll oder "Schubladendenken"!?
Man kann sich ja nur (falls man es nicht selber testet) Bildchen angucken und in die Funktionen einlesen. 
Und die positiven Dinge von Win8 beeindrucken mich nicht dermaßen, um deshalb auf so ein Tablet UI umzusteigen, ganz ehrlich net


----------



## FrozenLayer (21. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> ich geb ja zu das ich es (noch) nicht ausprobiert habe und tendiere eher dazu es auch nicht zu machen. Ich versteh nicht was darun falsch sein soll oder "Schubladendenken"!?
> Man kann sich ja nur (falls man es nicht selber testet) Bildchen angucken und in die Funktionen einlesen.
> Und die positiven Dinge von Win8 beeindrucken mich nicht dermaßen, um deshalb auf so ein Tablet UI umzusteigen, ganz ehrlich net


 
Genau deswegen brauchst du auch nicht ausprobieren. Du magst die Oberfläche nicht also gehörst du nicht zur Zielgruppe. Bleib bei Win7 und sei glücklich. Aber schlechtreden brauchst Win8 trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (21. August 2012)

mhh und du laesst keine Gelegenheit aus, es jedem mitteilen zu wollen, das fuer dich persoenlich Win8 keine Option ist.
Wenn du es nicht mal in erwaegung ziehst, es dir naeher anzusehen, wieso befasst du dich dann noch mit dem Thema?

Am besten waer du probierst ein iPad, welches mit Win8 laeuft  *scnr*


----------



## McClaine (21. August 2012)

und "ihr" lässt keine Gelegenheit aus, zu berichten wie toll win8 doch ist und die "Nachteile" für "euch" keine sind.
Mal an der eigenen Nase packen?! 

mir is es relativ gleich ob ihr was und wann nutzt. und wenn ich mich eben gerade mit dem Thema befasse schreib ich in verwandte Themen-auch wenn ich es nicht nutzen will. 
Eigene Meinung und so, kommt damit klar oder lasst es, mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal 

ps: ich bin mit win7 glücklich


----------



## FrozenLayer (21. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> und "ihr" lässt keine Gelegenheit aus, zu berichten wie toll win8 doch ist und die "Nachteile" für "euch" keine sind.
> Mal an der eigenen Nase packen?!
> 
> mir is es relativ gleich ob ihr was und wann nutzt. und wenn ich mich eben gerade mit dem Thema befasse schreib ich in verwandte Themen-auch wenn ich es nicht nutzen will.
> ...


 
Schön, dass es dir egal ist, warum bist du dann im Win8 Thread wenn du nichts damit am Hut hast >.<'
Wie gesagt, freu dich auf dein Win7 und gut ist, gibt bestimmt auch genug Win7 Threads für dich.


----------



## python7960 (21. August 2012)

Passen win7 Treiber zb. Von soka und netzwerkkarte für win8?


----------



## McClaine (21. August 2012)

@ frozen

wusste nicht das du hier Hausrecht auf der Seite hast. dann verzieh ich mich natürlich sofort 

ne mal ehrlich. sei Net so frech und bleib mal lieber beim Thema.
und das is immer noch 90Tage testversion win8.
ich und so viele andere wollen es nicht, haben ausführlich berichtet warum und von der Gegenseite kam nicht ein einziger pro, der mir win8 schmackhaft machen konnte.

also anstatt mich anzupöbeln (lol) vielleicht eher mal versuchen das Produkt für die vielen Nichtgläubigen näher zu erläutern und verständlich zu machen?

falls du das nicht kannst, bist eher du hier fehl am Platz...

aber genug davon, seien wir doch wieder lieb!?

@ phyton ich gehe stark davon aus dass es alles onboard hat bzw optional über Updates bekommt oder die Hersteller direkte win8 Treiber bereitstellen. also extra Treiber denk ich


----------



## Verminaard (22. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> ich und so viele andere wollen es nicht, haben ausführlich berichtet warum und von der Gegenseite kam nicht ein einziger pro, der mir win8 schmackhaft machen konnte.


 
Dann lies vielleicht auch alle Postings.
Vor allen von Kuehlprofi.
Er hat durchaus einige Aspekte genannt, die interessant sind.
Aber manchmal glaube ich, man will gar nix Positives von etwas wissen, was man aus welchen, unerfindlichen Gruenden auch immer im vorhinein ablehnt.

Man koennte hier vielleicht mal die Pros und Cons zusammenfassen, aus Uebersichtsgruenden.
Waer auch fuer Unentschlossene, wie mich, von Vorteil.
Ich habe es bisher noch nicht getestet, weil zu wenig Zeit.
Ich bin ein zufriedener Win7 User seit der ersten RC.
Ich blicke neuen Windowsversionen durchaus skeptisch entgegen, verschliesse mich aber von hausaus nicht gegen neue Sachen.

Die Metrooberflaeche als (fast) einzigen Negativpunkt immer wieder durchzukauen ist irgendwie blarghs.
Wenn ich mir so recht ueberlege, auf welchen Oberflaechen ich mich bewege, waer mir der herkoemmliche Desktop irgendwie pups.
Meist sind nutze ich eh Programme.
Ich starte nicht einen Rechner um mir meinen tollen Desktop anzuschauen 

Durch die Entschlackungskur und bessere Effizienz ist Win8 durchaus ein interessanter Kanidat fuer Laptop und/oder andere mobile Geraete. Wobei es fuer Desktop's nicht dadurch schlecht sein muss.


Mehr (Gegen)Argumente waeren toll.
Das Metro nicht Jedermanns/frau Sache ist, ist bekannt.
Das ein OS, welches auch fuer Andere Geraete, ausser Desktop PC's konzipiert wurde, in der heutigen Zeit abgelehnt wird, ist mir unverstaendlich. 
Mehr unproblematische Kompatiblitaet zwischen den verschiedenen Geraeten ist doch von Vorteil.
Vielleicht klappt das Zusammenspiel ja aehnlich gut wie bei Apple mit nem Win8 Phone, Win8 Pad und Win8 am Desktop.
Aber das koennte ja ein positiver Fortschritt sein. Sowas mag der gemeine Deutsche nicht xD. (erinnert mich an Aussagen von Herren Pispers....)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. August 2012)

Ich frag mich was ihr alle dagegen habt? Wollt ihr alle nur einem Trend hinterher laufen und jedem nach labbern? Probiert es mal selber aus, ich hab Windows 8 und kauf es mir auch direkt. Das Metro Designe gefällt mir und ist übersichtlich nicht wie jeder behauptet unübersichtlich bla bla, ok gut der Start Knopf ist weg und man muss ein paar "kleine" Programme über Umwege suchen z.B CMD und sowas,aber gewöhnt man sich dran und das ziemlich schnell, die Bootzeiten sind Schnell bis Sehr schnell und das ohne SSD. Die Installation hat gute 10 min gedauert. Ich will hier keinen überreden aber. Wer nicht mal Windows 8 gestetet hat sollte am besten gar nicht erst mit reden. Punkt!  Ach und das der Desktop nur eine App sein soll stimmt nicht, versucht ihn mal zu löschen 



python7960 schrieb:


> Passen win7 Treiber zb. Von soka und netzwerkkarte für win8?


 
Die Treiber fürs Internet werden automatisch installiert. ^^


----------



## Domowoi (22. August 2012)

Für alle die es trotz der UI installiert haben:
Man kann die Länge der "Testversion" auf 270 Tage verlängern.

Wie bei den vorherigen Versionen kann man auch einfach per cmd mit dem Befehl "slmgr -rearm" erneut 90 Tage erhalten. Allerdings kann man diesen Befehl nur 3 mal ausführen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. August 2012)

Danke für den Tipp  hab ich ganz vergessen


----------



## python7960 (22. August 2012)

Habe bigfoot 2100 netzwerk Karte (Herstelerseite hatte kein Treiber gelistet) und asus xonar DG auf die beiden möchte ich nicht verzichten. Laufen die denn? Und muss ich win8 für SSD configuriren? Trimm u.s.w.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. August 2012)

python7960 schrieb:


> Habe bigfoot 2100 netzwerk Karte (Herstelerseite hatte kein Treiber gelistet) und asus xonar DG auf die beiden möchte ich nicht verzichten. Laufen die denn? Und muss ich win8 für SSD configuriren? Trimm u.s.w.


 
Freund von mir hat auch ne Wlan karte in seinem PC und auf der Seite fanden wir auch keine Treiber aber Windows 8 hats trotzdem installiert. Es reicht glaub ich wenn du im Bios von IDE auf das eine stellt was mir grade nicht einfällt  Das trimmen weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## python7960 (22. August 2012)

Danke,du meinst AHCI, ich glaube versuche erstmals ohne SSD weil C/ löschen = halbes Tag installieren oO  
Erstmall testen ob alles läuft. So erspare mir evt. Zweite Hälfte des Tages


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2012)

Also was in Win 8 für die Ottonormaluser ein riesen Vorteil ist, ist dass wenn eine Live-ID und Skydrive hat, alles auf allen Geräten hat ohne irgendwelche Dateien kompliziert synchronisieren zu müssen.
Ich habe z.B. ein Lumia 800 also ein Windows Phone. Wenn ich Bilder mache, Kontakte erstelle usw. mir nun jetzt Win 8 90-Tages Preview installiere und mich mit meiner Live-ID das erste Mal einlogge habe ich alle meine Bilder, alle Kontakte, kann direkt Los-Mailen (aus Metro). Was will ein PC-Anfänger mehr haben, als alle seine Daten auf all seinen Geräten? In einem halben Jahr kauf ich mir ein MS Surface Tablet und werde mich auch dort mit meiner Live-ID einloggen und werde auch dort ohne einen Finger zu krümmen alle meine (gewünschte, versteht sich) Daten haben. Mit Win 7 kann man natürlich auch sein Handy mit synchronisieren und neue Ordner anlegen und und und. W8 vereinfacht das alles einfach ungemein. So dass sich der DAU unter win8 viel einfacher zurecht findet und vom ersten Login an zu Hause fühlt. Er schiesst mit dem Handy ein paar Bilder und kann sie zu Hause direkt am PC oder Tablet zeigen ohne mit Kabel und Zune, iTunes was auch immer die Bildchen zu syncen..


----------



## Cook2211 (22. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Also was in Win 8 für die Ottonormaluser ein riesen Vorteil ist, ist dass wenn eine Live-ID und Skydrive hat, alles auf allen Geräten hat ohne irgendwelche Dateien kompliziert synchronisieren zu müssen.
> Ich habe z.B. ein Lumia 800 also ein Windows Phone. Wenn ich Bilder mache, Kontakte erstelle usw. mir nun jetzt Win 8 90-Tages Preview installiere und mich mit meiner Live-ID das erste Mal einlogge habe ich alle meine Bilder, alle Kontakte, kann direkt Los-Mailen (aus Metro). Was will ein PC-Anfänger mehr haben, als alle seine Daten auf all seinen Geräten? In einem halben Jahr kauf ich mir ein MS Surface Tablet und werde mich auch dort mit meiner Live-ID einloggen und werde auch dort ohne einen Finger zu krümmen alle meine (gewünschte, versteht sich) Daten haben. Mit Win 7 kann man natürlich auch sein Handy mit synchronisieren und neue Ordner anlegen und und und. W8 vereinfacht das alles einfach ungemein. So dass sich der DAU unter win8 viel einfacher zurecht findet und vom ersten Login an zu Hause fühlt. Er schiesst mit dem Handy ein paar Bilder und kann sie zu Hause direkt am PC oder Tablet zeigen ohne mit Kabel und Zune, iTunes was auch immer die Bildchen zu syncen..



Ach du meinst im Prinzip das, was bei Apple schon seit Monaten über iCloud so funktioniert. 
Sync von Kontakten, Kalenderdaten, Erinnerungen, Notizen, Fotos, Mails zwischen iPhone, iPad und Macs mit dem Apple-Account und iCloud (und ohne iTunes....).
Das iPhone 5 werde ich beispielsweise nur einschalten und meinen Apple Account eingeben müssen und schon werden automatisch (aus dem iCloud Backup, und ohne iTunes) alle meine Einstellungen, Daten, Ordner und Apps automatisch übernommen und installiert. Sehr komfortabel.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach du meinst im Prinzip das, was bei Apple schon seit Monaten über iCloud so funktioniert.
> Sync von Kontakten, Kalenderdaten, Erinnerungen, Notizen, Fotos, Mails zwischen iPhone, iPad und Macs mit dem Apple-Account und iCloud (und ohne iTunes....).
> Das iPhone 5 werde ich beispielsweise nur einschalten und meinen Apple Account eingeben müssen und schon werden automatisch (aus dem iCloud Backup, und ohne iTunes) alle meine Einstellungen, Daten, Ordner und Apps automatisch übernommen und installiert. Sehr komfortabel.



Ja genau das meine ich . Bei Windows 7 fehlt das aber


----------



## McClaine (22. August 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach du meinst im Prinzip das, was bei Apple schon seit Monaten über iCloud so funktioniert.
> Sync von Kontakten, Kalenderdaten, Erinnerungen, Notizen, Fotos, Mails zwischen iPhone, iPad und Macs mit dem Apple-Account und iCloud (und ohne iTunes....).
> Das iPhone 5 werde ich beispielsweise nur einschalten und meinen Apple Account eingeben müssen und schon werden automatisch (aus dem iCloud Backup, und ohne iTunes) alle meine Einstellungen, Daten, Ordner und Apps automatisch übernommen und installiert. Sehr komfortabel.


 
Naja Android is ja auch schon so weit Einstellungen, Apps usw zu sichern, mit Bilder etc sind se aber noch irgendwie überfordert 

Da ich ja von Natur aus ein neugieriger und lieber Mensch bin, werde ich, wenn ich Zeit hab das Win 8 mal auf die leere SSD schmeissen und testen. Danach pöbel ich weiter 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2012)

Der Witz ist. dass Sky-Drive als App auch auf Android und Apple-(ichTelefons) läuft.
Was wiederum Apple mit seiner iCloud nicht bieten kann. 
Viel Spass dabei McClaine, vielleicht formartierst du dann die W7-Platte ja im Anschluss


----------



## McClaine (22. August 2012)

@ Kühl 
aus versehen Formatieren vllt ja weil ich die falsche Platte erwisch, das letzte mal machte ich mein Win7 vor 1 Jahr


----------



## Cook2211 (22. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Naja Android is ja auch schon so weit Einstellungen, Apps usw zu sichern, mit Bilder etc sind se aber noch irgendwie überfordert


 
Das mag sein. 
Ich meint damit das auch insgesamt eher bezogen auf Win, wo es mit Bordmitteln (ohne Zusatzsoftware) bisher keine Möglichkeit gab mobile Geräte und Desktop PCs zu synchronisieren.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> @ Kühl
> aus versehen Formatieren vllt ja weil ich die falsche Platte erwisch, das letzte mal machte ich mein Win7 vor 1 Jahr



lol - hoffe wir das Beste (was auch immer das sein mag)


----------



## McClaine (22. August 2012)

Ok, Fazit nach Installation und Bedienungstest:

*Installation*:  ohne Probleme und sau schnell
*Treiber*:  fast alles ausser zb G19 Tasta - ohne Updates automatisch installiert
*Dual Screen und interner Grafiktreiber*:  da merkt man kaum das man keinen Nvidia installiert hat lol
*Bootverhalten*:  ok, man kann zwar noch zwischen Win7 und Win8 wählen, aber mit dem Win8 Bootloader startet sich erstmal der PC nochmal neu nach Win7 Auswahl!? 
*Bootspeed*:  ja wahrhaftig sehr schnell mit SSD
*Optik Betriebsystem*:  sieht schick aus, man erkennt Neuerungen, aber immer noch sehr viel von Win7. Aber after all nix besonderes wenn man Tablet UI´s kennt ^^. Aber keinesfalls schlechter als das von Win7.
*Auslastung Cpu*:  ähm ich weiß zwar net ob das stimmt aber naja. Task Manager Win 7 sagt im Idle 2524MHz, der in Win 8 schreibt was von 16xxMHz !? Was geht denn da ab, Stromsparender auf Kosten der Leistung oder Anzeigefehler!? 
*Übersichtlichkeit OS*:  ich bin bestimmt kein OS Dau, aber das ganze System verwirrt die ersten Minuten doch schon sehr stark. Altbekanntes, seit Jahr(zehnt)en benutztes Feeling ist ganz und gar weg irgendwie. Übersicht für mich gleich 0, hab einmal den "Computer" gefunden, 5 Minütige Suche danach brachte aber keinen Erfolg mehr lol. Einsteigerfreundlich ist die Installation, der Start, aber danach steht man irgendwie mit heruntergelassenen Hosen da wenn man am erforschen ist, aber schlussendlich doch nix findet.
*Einstellungsmöglichkeiten*:  /  auch hier vermisse ich die Übersichtlichkeit eines Windows 7. Alles in allem sieht es nach weniger aus, anders angeordnet, teilweise schwer zu finden wenn man XP, Vista und Win7 gewöhnt ist. Alles in allem kann man sehr gut Personalisieren, sieht mir aber dennoch magerer in den anderen Einstellungen aus als seine Vorgänger.
*Bedienbarkeit Tasta+Maus*:  /  so schlimm wie ich erst dachte ist es nicht, jedoch nervt das andauernde Windows Taste drücken. Wo ich hier auf Win7 mit 3 Klicks am Desktop Einstellungen verändere, muss ich in Win8 erst suchen, Untermenüs öffnen und dann doch wieder die Maus in ne Ecke oder auf die Seite befördern um weiter zu kommen. Kacheln an sich sind übersichtlich und gut zu handeln mit Tasta und Maus. 
Jedoch merkt man eindeutig dass diese ganze Plattform auf Touch setzt.


Ok im Mom fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein, nach diesen 15min Test ist es eh nur mein erster Eindruck und nicht finaler Sledgehammer gegen Win 8.
Alles in allem muss ich sagen (für den Augenblick): für ein Tablet, Notebook usw eine wirklich nicht schlechte Erfindung. Für Spiele-Desktops, Poweruser usw eher nichts. Alles in allem würde ich auf die kurze Erfahrung sagen: *6-7  von 10 *
Aber ja, das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden, ihr hatten schon Recht 

MfG

Edit: ich will noch Apps und Anwendungen checken. Aber wenn das wirklich so ein Pay2Use wird dann 2


----------



## RainbowCrash (22. August 2012)

Zu deinem Übersichtlichkeits-Punkt, am ist Windows Taste drücken und dann reichts teilweise schon die Anfangsbuchstaben einzutippen 
Das das System in den ersten Minuten etwas verwirrt muss ich aber zugeben, mittlerweile hat sich bei mir aber auch das gelegt


----------



## McClaine (22. August 2012)

war nochmal drinne: es geht besser aber trotzdem is die Verwirrung noch groß. Aber alleine schon andauernd die Windows taste drücken zu "müssen", geht mir tierisch auf die Eier. 
Die Apps beenden sich net, wenn man auf die Win taste klopft. In das große Menü kommt man nur mit dem kleinen Pfeil unten rechts (oder auch anders!?), die rechte Seite klappt so slow auf. Is ja wie die Benachrichtigungsleiste bei Android 
Meine Cpu erreicht nur die 2524MHz des Idles in Win 7, obwohl sie mit 4000MHz laufen sollte. Energiespar etc is aus, keine Ahnung was da los is. Bios iO. Anscheinend is da was in Win 8 eingebaut bzw ein Treiber haut net ganz hin. Keine Ahnung.

Internet und Surfen funktioniert prima, App Shop sieht gut aus (obwohl ich Apps aufn PC nicht gutheissen werde lol), die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten um sich dieses Metro zuzupflastern sind enorm.

Der ganze Aufbau is schön gemacht und fürn Tablet sicherlich super, aber mMn definitiv nicht fürn Desktop Pc.

Also hat sich meine anfängliche Skepsis für mich bestätigt. Wenn ich mal ein Tablet haben werde/hätte, wäre Win8 ein prima OS dafür. Aber am Desktop bleibt auf alle Fälle Win7 

Kann aber auch nur jedem empfehlen es selber auszuprobieren. 


MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> war nochmal drinne: es geht besser aber trotzdem is die Verwirrung noch groß. Aber alleine schon andauernd die Windows taste drücken zu "müssen", geht mir tierisch auf die Eier.
> Die Apps beenden sich net, wenn man auf die Win taste klopft. In das große Menü kommt man nur mit dem kleinen Pfeil unten rechts (oder auch anders!?), die rechte Seite klappt so slow auf. Is ja wie die Benachrichtigungsleiste bei Android
> Meine Cpu erreicht nur die 2524MHz des Idles in Win 7, obwohl sie mit 4000MHz laufen sollte. Energiespar etc is aus, keine Ahnung was da los is. Bios iO. Anscheinend is da was in Win 8 eingebaut bzw ein Treiber haut net ganz hin. Keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...


 
Hut ab für deine Erfahrungsberichte, da hast du dir ja richtig Zeit genommen. Klingt ja gar nicht mehr so Win8-feindlich  Immerhin hast du schon einiges in Win 8 entdeckt nach diesen paar Minuten Versuchszeit - wenn man bedenkt, dass das UI von win8 schon ganz anders aufgebaut und einer anderen Philosophie nachgeht. in deinem Post #113 kann man zwischen den Zeilen sogar ein paar Aspekte der Begeisterung rauslesen.
Ich finde auch gut, dass du Pro's und Kontra's deiner Meinung aufgezählt hast und Kritik konstruktiv geschildert hast. So kann man das auch viel ernster nehmen als die "Metro ist kack"-Posts.

Es gibt verschiedene Abkürzungen und moves mit der Maus (in die Ecke oben rechts, unten rechts usw.) die du in Win 8 verwenden kannst, womit du auch viel schneller an deinem Ziel angelangst. Oder wie RainbowCrash gesagt hat einfach Win-Taste und los rattern, auf die Entertaste schmettern und da biste 
Mit 'ESC' solltest du auf den Win7-like Desktop zurückkehren können....

Du wärst doch ein spitze Kandidat für ein Surface-Tab 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJUqX5avAi0&feature=related


----------



## McClaine (22. August 2012)

Beeindruckt hat mich in der tat der Speed und die Arbeitspeicherauslastung. Gerade mal 1GB nach Neustart aufn x64. Der Cpu Bug verwirrt mich immer noch, als ob die CPU anstatt Hochtaktet, eben Runtertaktet 

Das mit den Ecken Befehlen check ich net. Ich vermisse die Taskleiste unten oder eben dieses Ding auf der Rechten Seite, was auch immer das sein soll (Startmenü!?^^). 

Findet ihr es jetzt einfacher zu Bedienen (nach eingewöhnungszeit natürlich) als zB Win7?! Mmn muss man mehr mit der Tasta arbeiten, anstatt mit der Maus wie in Win7. Einige Dinge sind geblieben, andere haben sich total verändert. Macht auf jedenfall Spass da rum zu spielen 

Ansich ist es ja echt schön gemacht, sorry das ich mich wiederhole, aber: lieber sowas aufn Lappi oder Tablet aber am Desktop brauchs ich nicht.

Und Kühl:  Respekt!


----------



## exa (26. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Oder wie RainbowCrash gesagt hat einfach Win-Taste und los rattern, auf die Entertaste schmettern und da biste



Und genau das mochte ich schon an Vista: einfach Wintaste, tippen, enter fertig...

Ich mag es, weitestgehend ohne maus zu arbeiten, weil wenn man sich an diese Arbeitsweise gewöhnt hat, ist man tatsächlich schneller, als mit der Maus. Nutze auch sehr viele Shortcuts. ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wann ich das letze mal über Mausbedinung in den Explorer bin...

ich nutze tatsächlich ziemlich wenig den Startbutton der Taskleiste, weil der einfach auf der Tastatur schon drauf ist, wiso sollte ich da dann die Maus erst zum Button hinziehen?


----------



## McClaine (27. August 2012)

ne mit dem konm ich garnicht zurecht. win+r geht ja noch aber dann is vorbei


----------

